
Microsoft wows with full motion camera for games - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=40945&tsp=1
======
henryl
This is going to be the next disruptive platform. Time to start learning how
to dev for the xbox.

